# 2019 Nissan Altima’s New Look Revealed in Spy Photos



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *New spy photos have given us our first thorough look at the redesigned 2019 Nissan Altima.*
> 
> Expected to make its debut next year before it heads to dealerships as a 2019 model, the new Nissan Altima is getting more stylish, with a bit of a fastback profile to its body. The sedan appears to benefit from a longer wheelbase that will improve interior space for passengers. The front end resembles the VMotion 2.0 Concept that debuted earlier this year in Detroit, with slanted headlightsand Nissan’s latest version of its V-Motion grille.
> 
> Our spy photographers also managed to capture photos of the prototype’s interior, which appears to be getting a thorough makeover as well. The center console sports a large infotainment screen, while the gear selector looks similar to what’s found in the current Altima. That suggests the Xtronic CVT will likely carry on. To add a bit of sporting charachter to the cabin, Nissan is using a flat-bottomed steering wheel.


Read more about the 2019 Nissan Altima’s New Look Revealed in Spy Photos at AutoGuide.com.


----------

